# Training im Sachsenwald



## Biker54 (24. April 2007)

Seit einiger Zeit biete ich ein Trainingstreff im Sachsenwald an. Zuerst waren wir immer zu zweit (Herr der Ringel und ich). An diesem Samstag waren wir vier Mountainbiker (Eike, Jürgen, Carsten und ich).Die Tour begann in Ohe und ging in Richtung Kuddewörde durch den Sachsenwald. Weiter ging es auf Vorschlag von Jürgen und Eike nach Hamfelde in das Waldgebiet Hahnheide. Hier kommt der Biker voll auf seine Kosten. Hier geht es auf und ab und die Anzahl der Höhenmeter sind merklich erkennbar. Nachdem wir einige Höhenmeter gesammelt hatten sind wir zurück nach Kuddewörde gefahren. Dort fuhren wir entlang der Bille bis Aumühle.Zwischendurch machten wir eine kleine Pause in Sachsenwaldau wo Jürgen uns ein Eis spendierte. Hierfür nochmals vielen Dank, Jürgen.Die Tourdaten waren wiefolgt: Länge:43 km, Zeit: 02:47:00 Std., Höhenmeter: 305 m. 
Fazit: Es hat allen Mitstreitern sehr gut gefallen und ein Treffen am nächsten Samstag ist geplant. Carsten hatte sich schon vorher auf das Treffen gefreut und seine Freude wurde nicht getrübt, sondern im Gegenteil. Seine Freude war ihm ins Gesicht geschrieben, da er mit einem Grinsen nach Hause fuhr. 
Ich freue mich schon auf ein Treffen am nächsten Samstag. 
Außerdem ist im Mai die Teilnahme an einem MTB-Rennen in Altenau/Harz geplant. 
     wir vier Biker nach der Tour


----------



## Manni1599 (25. April 2007)

Moin!

Sag doch mal bitte wo genau der Treffpunkt ist.

Dann bin ich Samstag auch mal dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker54 (25. April 2007)

Hallo Manni,
Treffpunkt ist in Ohe. Der Parkplatz liegt ca. 300m rechte Seite hinter dem Ortsausgangsschild Ohe in Richtung Sachsenwaldau.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## herrderringel (25. April 2007)

Hallo Dieter! 

neuer thread, neues glück. ich dachte schon, ich bin im falschen forum, weil ich den alten thread nicht wiedergefunden habe. 

fein, dass das ganze endlich in schwung kommt. ich werde nach 3 wochen abstinenz (heul) auch mal wieder dabei sein (ich hoffe ich kann noch mithalten nach der ganzen sesselpupserei). bis denne.

derherrderringel


----------



## Biker54 (25. April 2007)

Hallo Herr der Ringel (J.),
schön, dass Du am Samstag dabei bist. Klar, hälst Du mit.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Manni1599 (27. April 2007)

Wann geht's los?

Werde wohl dabei sein.


----------



## herrderringel (27. April 2007)

Moin!

Normal war treffen um 13:00 uhr.

bis denne 

derherrderringel


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (23. Mai 2007)

war letzte woche wegen altenau nicht da
und bin diese woche auch nicht da.......Buchholz
wer fährt eigentlich dort hin


----------



## BolbyM (28. Mai 2007)

Moin! Trefft ihr euch nächstes WE auch? Wenn ja, wann? Ich wollte entweder in die Harburger Berge, oder eben wieder mal in den Sachsenwald...


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (30. Mai 2007)

die letzten wochenenden war aufgrund der zahlreichen rennen nichts los, aber dieses wochenende sollten wir eigentlich schon eine tour zusammen bekommen.
treffen ist um 1 am parkplatz.(wo der liegt beschreibe ich dir später. hab gerade keine zeit)


----------



## BolbyM (30. Mai 2007)

Den sollte ich kennen, bin da schon oft dran vorbei gefahren und meine Freundin wohnte da ganz in der Nähe: Vorbei an der Bushaltestelle mit den Hoppelsteinen über die Huckelstraße in Richtung Trinkerheilanstalt. Davor auf der rechten Seite ist dann der Parkplatz für die ganzen Wandersleut, richtig? Falls ich nicht pünktlich sein sollte, dann braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten, weil ich dann wohl in den Harbuger Bergen bin. Ich werde mich hier aber in jedem Fall auch noch noch einmal melden, will ja nicht vor meiner ersten Tour mit euch schon negativ auffallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Möchtegernbiker (30. Mai 2007)

der ort stimmt 
na denne ist ja alles klar!


----------



## BolbyM (2. Juni 2007)

Wollte mich nur abmelden, bin heute in den Harburger Bergen.


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (7. Juni 2007)

bist denn diesmal dabei?


----------



## BolbyM (8. Juni 2007)

Ich war gestern Abend (19:30Uhr) mal wieder mit einem Kumpel zu einer Spontanrunde im Sachsenwald unterwegs. Dabei haben wir festgestellt, dass es in den Harburger Bergen einfach um Längen schöner ist. Das hätte ich mir vor zwei Monaten auch nicht träumen lassen, da ich die Strecken im Sachsenwald schon echt super fand. Aber da gibt es im Grunde nur schöne Trails direkt an der Bille und die sind ja nun mal stark limitiert. Die Harburger Berge haben wir aber noch nicht einmal zu 10% erforscht und da gibt es eben schönere Trails. Ich werde dementsprechend wohl dieses Wochenende am, Samstag UND am Sonnatg in den Harburger Bergen sein. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es mich nächsten Donnerstag wieder in den Sachsenwald verschlägt, denn nach Feierabend ist der Weg in die HB zu weit - leider...


----------



## gnss (8. Juni 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Aber da gibt es im Grunde nur schöne Trails direkt an der Bille und die sind ja nun mal stark limitiert.


Dann muß man den Schsenwald mal verlassen und dich ins Bergedorfer Gehölz und von dort aus nach Lauenburg wagen.


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (8. Juni 2007)

kennst du dich da gut aus?
dann komm doch einfach.
wissbegierige biker warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (8. Juni 2007)

Die nächsten drei Samstage sieht es eher schlecht aus, aber ich bin unter der Woche abends immer für eine kleine Ausfahrt zu haben.


----------



## BolbyM (9. Juni 2007)

In der Woche hört sich sehr gut an, ich kann zwar meist erst gegen 19Uhr, aber wenn ich einen sicheren Termin habe, dann kann ich auch mal früher Feierabend machen...


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (9. Juni 2007)

ich bin noch in der schule.
also hab ich wie ihr euch denken könnt abends immer zeit.


----------



## GFreude (9. Juni 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Dann muß man den Schsenwald mal verlassen und dich ins Bergedorfer Gehölz und von dort aus nach Lauenburg wagen.





Möchtegernbiker schrieb:


> kennst du dich da gut aus?
> dann komm doch einfach.
> wissbegierige biker warten!



Da kannst du ganz beruhigt sein!  Ich kenne niemanden der sich in der Gegend Aumühle, Wohltorf, Bergedorf, Wentorf, Escheburg, Geesthacht und Lauenburg (bzgl. Geesthacht und Lauenburg - außer vielleicht Tobi und Carsten) besser auskennt.  Da ist GNSS sicherlich einer der besten Guides, wenn es die Gegend östlich von Hamburg angeht.

Ab und zu grüßen ihn sogar die Steine am Trail! 

Hiho


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (10. Juni 2007)

also wie wärs dann mal mit ner tour am abend?
(fang gerade mit dem training für claustal zellerfeld an und brauch somit ein paar kilometer auf der uhr)
bin dafür das diejenigen die am wenigsten zeit haben mal einen termin vorschlagen.


----------



## gnss (10. Juni 2007)

Wie wäre es mit Montag oder Dienstag? Da soll das Wetter noch richtig gut sein. Mir wäre jedoch ein anderer Treffpunkt lieber als der Parkplatz da ganz hinten, schließlich wollen wir woanders hin, z.B. S-Bahn Bergedorf, Reinbek, Wohltorf, Parkplatz am Billtalstadion, Parkplatz an der Mehrzweckhalle Escheburg oder sonst wo.


----------



## BolbyM (10. Juni 2007)

Wo soll es denn dann hingehen? Ich scheue mich immer etwas, mein Bike zu verladen...


----------



## gnss (10. Juni 2007)

Verladen muß ja nicht sein, Start in Reinbek in Bahnhofsnähe und dann Richtung Bergedorf, Geesthacht, je nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Juni 2007)

MoinMoin ,

Also wenn jemand Hamburgs Süd-Osten bis nach Lauenburg kennenlernen will und auch ganz gerne mal etwas schneller unterwegs ist,der oder die ist herzlich willkommen in unserer Bergedorfer Biketruppe!!
Wir fahren seit ca.12Jahren jeden Sonntag um 1200+/-15min (Treffpunkt Billtalstadion oberhalb/Spielplatz/Parkplatz/Schule)los!
Wir sind meistens um die 5-6 Leute,auch Frauen sind am Start,wir fahren überwiegend etwas zügiger,aber entschieden wirds letztendlich nach Tagesform!Also der Genuß und vorrangig Spaß kommen natürlich zuerst,soll ja kein"Training"indem Sinne sein!
Belohnung zum Schluß natürlich inbegriffen,da wir hinterher noch das ein oder andere Stück Kuchen vernichten indem wirs mit ausreichend Kaffee beim fachsimpeln runterspülen.......
Ich meinerseits bin auch unter der Woche,meistens in den Abendstunden regelmäßig auf den Trails im o.g.Gebiet unterwegs und behaupte mal mich ganz gut auszukennen,da ich auch sehr gerne neue Trails suche und meistens auch gefunden hab!
Die sind zwar teilweise kurz,aber geschickt aneinandergereiht ergibt sich die ein oder andere geile Kombination,die durchaus mit den Habes mithalten kann  !
Leider bin ich persönlich aber die nächsten 6-8Wochen nicht dabei,da mein rechtes Schlüsselbein der typischen "Bikerkrankheit"zum Opfer gefallen ist  und ich momentan mit schmerzen  und Knochenaufbau beschäftigt bin,das bei dem Wetterchen....naja wenigstens hab ich mein Bike mit meinem Leben beschützt,nicht mal nen Kratzer....
Man merkt,ich hab genug Zeit zum schreiben bei diesem Roman,sonst wär ich on Trail...

Sodenn,nutzt das Wetter Leute,
Cu on Trail


----------



## ahara (13. Juni 2007)

ach..dann seid ihr das bestimmt, denen wir des öfteren Sonntags begegnen...

Vielleicht fahren wir ja mal irgendwann zusammen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BolbyM (14. Juni 2007)

Wir sind uns sicher auch schon mal an der Bille begegnet. Ich bin immer mit einem Kumpel unterwegs gewesen.
Aber in letzter Zeit verschlägt es uns sogar in der Woche in die HaBe - ich habe mich in diese Gegend fast schon verliebt  
Und ein Tipp für Fans von Blau- bzw. Heidelbeeren: Wer Appetit auf die frischen, leckeren und tonnenweise vorhandenen blauen Köstlichkeiten hat, der sollte sich mal zwei Eimer an den Lenker hängen und dort zum Ernten hinfahren


----------



## herrderringel (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo aus der Versenkung!

Meine Güte, schon wieder 6 Wochen rum, ich will mal wieder den Sachsenwald durchpflügen, geht da was am Samstag? Ich würd mich riesig freuen. 

In freudiger Erwartung

Der Herr der Ringel


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (15. Juni 2007)

muss dich leider enttäuschen. Wir(d.h. jürgen und eike) können diesmal nicht kommen, da wir beide krank sind.
dem entsprechend wird wohl keine große truppe zusammenkommen. wenn nichts zu stande kommt, dann versuch es doch einmal bei dem anderem treff am sonntag(siehe beitrag 26)
viel glück


----------



## norinofu (17. Juni 2007)

@ Dieter:

Hallo Dieter,
gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du DER Dieter (vom BSV) bist?
Die Streckenbeschreibung für den Sachsenwald klan so.....

Ich nehme das hier dann mal zum Anlass demnächst doch mal dabei zu sein. 
Bin zur Zeit ziehmlich unfit nach zwei Wochen in der Sonne liegen  

Ich werde mich dann heute mal wieder an die HaBes ran machen und schauen ob ich noch ein paar Höhenmeter sturzfrei hinbekomme  

Also bis demnächst mal
Ralf


----------



## herrderringel (22. Juni 2007)

Moin, meine Lieben!

Mit mir wird's morgen schon wieder nix (Kindergeburtstag, beinahe hätt ich es komplett vergessen, das hätt was gegeben...).
Ja, und nächste Woche bin ich an der Müritz, also auch nicht da.

Vielleicht klappt's denn ja noch in 3 Wochen.
Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass.

Bis denne 

Der Herr der Ringel


----------



## Sascha Koch (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich wohne in Wentorf und suche biker, die Lust haben, nach Feierabend ne schöne Trainingssession zu fahren. Bereite mich gerade auf den Claustal Zellerfeld Marathon vor und fahre zur Zeit viel km mit dem MTB an der Elbe bei Altengamme.hat einer von Euch Lust?


----------



## gnss (8. Juni 2008)

Elbe, Altengamme, Mountainbike? Da unten ist es flacher als in Holland und eher für Rennräder geeignet. Für eine richtige Tour im Wald wäre ich zu haben.


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Februar 2011)

Moin,

über Google bin ich eben auf diesen veralteten(?) Thread aufmerksam geworden. 

Wenn von Euch noch jemand im Sachsenwald/Bergedorfer Gehölz/Geestkante etc. fährt, ist er herzlich 
eingeladen, mit uns, den "Sachsenwaldpionieren" zu fahren !

Wir sind eine in 2009 gegründete MTB-Gruppe, welche sportlich fährt, aber (noch) keine Wettkampfambitionen hat.

Mehr dazu findet ihr auf den Links unserer Website ( siehe Signatur ) oder im Thread "Sachsenwaldpionieren" unter "Norddeutschland".



Vielleicht bis bald

Chrischan


----------



## topof (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo bin neu hier in Kasseburg.. Noch jemand aktiv hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (19. September 2013)

topof schrieb:


> Hallo bin neu hier in Kasseburg.. Noch jemand aktiv hier?



Nee, was ?


----------

